# 2012 Yeti SB95 Refresh



## rob feature (May 18, 2006)

Out of all the bikes I've ridden, and certainly of bikes I've owned, the SB95 has been my favorite. This never was a particularly high end build, but I've never been the type to spend the coin to get there. And I didn't actually buy this bike. I traded it for a motorcycle. My favorite motorcycle. I wondered when I would regret it after the moto left me for good, but that actually never happened. From day one this bike has just been sooooooo good. This is not that favorite moto, although I miss it too. I just kinda dig the contrast.










For that reason I didn't do much to it. I replaced the bar after I re-shaped it with my chest one afternoon. I put on a fat saddle 'cause I'm shaped like that. But otherwise I just rode it every time I got the chance. It never let me down and always put a smile on my face. And I'm pretty sure I've never ridden it to its limits, so even with some lower grade parts, it never disappointed.










But now, 9 years later, it's time to replace some things. A bunch of things.










Apologies in advance for all the HDR. It's the only way I could get any detail from snapshots from a go-pro in low light. That really makes any dirt come out, but it had a sorta bath before I took these. I don't have a good place to wash bikes at the moment, so quickies in the shower are standard these days and they don't get the bike that clean.










The big thing that needs to be addressed is the drivetrain. As you can see it's a 3x, and the rings are getting a little long in the tooth. It's all original still - even the chain . But it got so rough that I couldn't ride it off-road. If I keep it clean the drivetrain is fine, but the minute I get it dirty, it gets super crunchy, doesn't shift well, and just annoys.










But this will be a good thing because in those 9 years the 1x drivetrains have come to maturity. And that's just what this bike needs.

I don't know how obvious it will be from this picture, but the front derailleur limits the tire that you can use.










So there's one advantage already. I'm going to lose that along with the front shifter for immediate weight savings! And this bike is no weight weenie - I'll take what I can get. So with a 1x I get not only some weight savings with the rings & shifting components, but I can use a little more tire in the rear.

The only thing I have to figure out yet is how much cassette I can get on the rear hub. The rear droppout is a 142, and I think I can get a 12 speed on it if I change the rear hub, but think I may be limited to maybe 11 if I keep the XD drive that's on it. Decisions. The wheels on it now, also original, are Mavic Crossrides. Like the rest of the bike, they've been great, but I'm toying with the idea of changing them - maybe even to carbon and staying light with the tires since it has great suspension. A nice carbon wheelset on an aluminum frame? I've heard crazier things .

That's another place I expect to lose some weight. I've been a little slow to embrace tubeless and have always run strips in this bike...you know those heavy things that go between the tube and tire to keep goats heads & such out. But on my new hardtail build I decided to go tubeless and have ever since kicked myself for sticking with tubes. At a minimum I'll go tubeless on the re-up.

Suspension components need to be addressed as well. I'm not sure if I'll actually need to replace anything, but I need to get in there and inspect all the parts for excessive wear.










Fork needs a rebuild too. It's time










Now for the fun part - picking all the new parts that'll go on it. I'm leaning toward a Shimano 1x, partially because I'm using it on the new hardtail and I like to have interchangeable parts on my bikes if I can swing it. Will probably do a mix of XT and SLX. Or I might go full XT - we'll see. This bike will never be light and I'm no weight weenie, so if it boils down to a little weight savings, it might lean more toward SLX.

I'd also like to stick a dropper on it, but there's no routing, so it's either drill the frame (nope), use an electronic version ($pendy?) or just don't. I've never owned a dropper so I'm not spoiled like that.

Considering what rona has done to parts availability this could take some time, but I'm getting started on the things I can do, shopping for parts, and a little daydreaming. I'd like to have this done in time for Summer but we'll see how parts shopping goes....


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

I did a full rebuild similar to yours, but on a 2011 SB66. Had no prob running a Fox transfer dropper post - they make em with external routing.

I went with 1x in SRAM - came out great. 

On the fork and shock service...fork was ok, shock wasn't able to be saved. Found a new in the box 2018 Fox in the same size for $175 Not too much more than a rebuild would have cost. If you go that route you are gonna need new bushings - order them in advance - it can take a while to get them...


----------



## rob feature (May 18, 2006)

spaightlabs said:


> I did a full rebuild similar to yours, but on a 2011 SB66. Had no prob running a Fox transfer dropper post - they make em with external routing.
> 
> I went with 1x in SRAM - came out great.
> 
> On the fork and shock service...fork was ok, shock wasn't able to be saved. Found a new in the box 2018 Fox in the same size for $175 Not too much more than a rebuild would have cost. If you go that route you are gonna need new bushings - order them in advance - it can take a while to get them...


I'm really glad you stopped by. I was thinking the same thing with the shock. And I didn't know about the external routing with droppers either - awww yeah. This bike needs a dropper.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup, my SB66 has external Fox Transfer, works fine. The sharp corner on the little pulley/toggle thing kinda bothered me, but it never became an issue and I got lazy and never filed it down.
Check the Switch bearings, mine went rough pretty fast. If your bike has never had them serviced, I'd say there probably in need of replacement. Actually check all the pivots, but the main Switch ones definitely.


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

Exciting project! Always feels good to give an old friend new life. Here's a couple tidbits that might come in useful, in case you didn't already know.

There's 12 speed cassettes that fit an hg freehub, so you may be able to use them with your current wheels. Sunrace and zitto make them, probably others. There's also wide range 11s (new deore) and 10s (advent x) cassettes/drivetrains that might be useful.

I've got an externally routed dropper from pnw and it's the bee's knees. Other companies make em too.


----------



## rob feature (May 18, 2006)

Kinda dropped the ball on this one as other stuff took priority, but decided to dig back in a little this weekend & maybe start spending a little money now that I've had time to think some things over. Looks like I'm going to have even more time as most of the parts I'm trying to source are out of stock. I haven't looked everywhere yet, but my usual go-tos are light on inventory.

I have discovered that I'm going to need new wheels. I was on the fence about keeping these, and that would have kept costs down, but it's just time. At least one of the bearings in the rear is suspect, the freehub body needs replacing and I'd like wider rims. These Mavics are 19mm ID. I want wider rims up front too, so looks like I get to go wheel shopping. I was hoping to keep this around 2 grand, but that might not happen. 

I've also rethought the drivetrain. After maybe 500 miles on the new XT drivetrain on my Timberjack, I don't think I like it that much. I'm going to try Sram GX on the Yeti. If I can find it 🙄

Still haven't decided on a dropper. I need a new saddle too, so I think I'll hit up LBS for these items. 

Don't have wheels so I haven't bought tires, but now thinking a 2.3ish Minion DHF or High Roller or Assegai up front and maybe an Ikon or sommat out back. Probably aughta settle on some wheels first though. 

Man, I really wish I had some idea how long it will take to do this. I was hoping to take it up in the mountains this Summer, but I'm not getting my hopes up at this point. 

Glad I hoard bikes now though. What appears as a mental illness to some that I know is paying off these days. I have spares to ride now when my favorites are down. And it's just bad manners to not have extra bikes for your guests 😃


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

A year ago you could still find blowouts on 100/142 wheelsets like DT swiss 1501s and such. Not sure about now.
It's not really a good time to give a bike a rebuild but I wish you the best.


----------

